#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Miracle Dance Performance that catch your eyes!!!!

## Medusa

If i ask a question do you love traditional dance or western?  :Confused:  The answer may be one of these? But here after watch this video you must surely said Both of them!! 

Have a look on it. You must repeat this video.





Share about your most loving dance videos also. :feedback please:

----------


## Tweety

Hi Premisha,
Recently, I have watched this video. I forever love traditional dance but this dance made me mesmerized. I wanna try like this fusion  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bhavya

> If i ask a question do you love traditional dance or western?  The answer may be one of these? But here after watch this video you must surely said Both of them!! 
> 
> Have a look on it. You must repeat this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share about your most loving dance videos also.


Really nice dance, Now days combining traditional and western is become a trend on every fields.
But when it's happens in the arts fields like dance, music and painting, it's a beautiful treat to the Viewers.

----------


## Arthi

Thank you for sharing this video. Such an amazing performance.

----------


## Moana

Really loved this video. could you share some more videos related to tradition?

----------


## Dhiya

Wow!! This fusion dance attracting me. Thank you for sharing premisha :Smile:

----------


## Medusa

Hey theepthi thank for your experience,but seriously i tried many times but couldn't catch that hip movement. We will do it. :Frown:

----------


## Medusa

Yes exactly. we forget the different when we go through it.

----------


## Medusa

Yes Of course i try for you.

----------


## Medusa

pleasure is mine.

----------

